
Andrew N G's machine learning course vs. Data Science Curriculum from Microsoft - kumaranvpl
I am a python programmer who is now interested in learning machine learning. I came across two courses. One is from Andre NG hosted in coursera https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;machine-learning  and another one is Data Science Curriculum from Microsoft hosted in edx https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edx.org&#x2F;microsoft-data-science-curriculum.. So which one is better for me to study?
======
sandwell
I completed Andrew Ng's Machine Learning course on Coursera over this summer
and thoroughly recommend it. The course is free unless you pay for the
optional certificate.

Andrew's course makes extensive use of GNU Octave which is also free (you can
use Matlab), but the material is easily transferable to other environments.

Andrew spends a lot of time explaining how and why the algorithms work, so you
are fully prepared when it comes to implementing them for the assignments,
rather than just showing you how to call a method or use a wizard.

This course will help you understand the mathematical principles behind the ML
techniques that are covered, which I found particularly helpful.

------
boniface316
I am taking Microsoft's course at the moment. I find it as more statistics
course and focused on data science. I cant comment anything on Andrew's
course, but I heard it is pretty solid. I am beginner and have no programming
experience, therefore I am starting with Microsoft's course to get some basic
understanding. Hope this was useful to you.

------
brudgers
There's no rule that prevents a person from taking both.

Good luck.

